# food chart/weight chart



## KatzNK9 (Feb 27, 2007)

3 cups per meal sounds like a lot to me but I don't feed Iams.

Ozzy eats Canidae All Life Stages about 1-1/8 cup per meal & 2 meals per day with a little bit of something to add a taste temptation to get him to eat (he's finicky).


----------



## Jo Ellen (Feb 25, 2007)

I'm pretty sure 6 cups a day is too much food, no matter what you're feeding. I'm sure she eats it right up though, goldens tend to love their food.

I would reduce that to about 3-4 cups a day.

Can you post a picture? That would help alot. It's better to have goldens on the slender side, better for their joints.


----------



## Oaklys Dad (Dec 28, 2005)

I feed about a 3 cups per day over two feedings. 6 cups per day is probably too much. You probably won't find too many fans of Iams foods here. If ribs are visible your dog IS too thin but bring that weight back gradually. I would love to see some more pictures maybe top view and side view.


----------



## GottaBeGoldens (Aug 11, 2007)

I assume Bella is a girl .......Iams chunks has 393 cal/per cup. 6 cups of food for a female is a lot but what does she currently weigh? I take it that she is underweight? With all of the transitions that she is going thru right now, you may want to slowly ease her into her food. Do you have any clue how much she was being feed previously? Can you call to find out?

The Iams chart lists 50 lbs as being fed 2 cups per day of the Iams Chunks. See below:

Iams Chunks®

Until you can weigh her and get her to the vets, I would suggest feeding her 3 cups total per day. May want to add some yogurt or probiotics to her food to help with the transition. I would take a fecal sample to your vet visit so they can check her for any parasites, etc. and make sure you have her wormed.

Good luck with your new golden and welcome to the golden madness we all share!!!!!


----------



## norabrown (Jul 20, 2007)

mississippimorning said:


> Bella is almost a year old but we just got her Saturday. I am going to take her into the vet as soon as I get her records. The family we got her from is in transition right now and everything is in storage for another two weeks. Anyway, I am new to Goldens and want to make sure I am doing things correctly. I am feeding her twice a day about 3 cups per meal. She's skinny to me, ribs showing slightly. Is that too much? Too little? We feed Iams Chunk. Is there a link for a food chart/weight chart?


I used to feed IAMs to my almost 100 lb. lab. He got 1-1'/2 cups twice a day. So 3 cups total.

6 cups does sound like a lot for a 1 year old dog that should only weigh about 70-75 lbs.


----------



## Lucky's mom (Nov 4, 2005)

mississippimorning said:


> Bella is almost a year old but we just got her Saturday. I am going to take her into the vet as soon as I get her records. The family we got her from is in transition right now and everything is in storage for another two weeks. Anyway, I am new to Goldens and want to make sure I am doing things correctly. I am feeding her twice a day about 3 cups per meal. She's skinny to me, ribs showing slightly. Is that too much? Too little? We feed Iams Chunk. Is there a link for a food chart/weight chart?


I feed Iams and feed three cups a day max for lucky (according to the bag it actually should be 2 2/3). 

I think 6 cups is too much even if she needs a little "fattening" up...if you think she's too thin you might make it four cups and keep checking her. Your vet should let you know if she needs more to build her up.

Good luck.....


----------



## Lucky's mom (Nov 4, 2005)

Oaklys Dad said:


> You probably won't find too many fans of Iams foods here.


I'm a big Iams fan...but in part because it seems to keep Lucky's weight stable. So it might make sense for an underweight dog to go with a richer, higher calorie food like Innova....


----------



## mississippimorning (Aug 12, 2007)

Here's a few pictures. What is the favored brand if not Iams. It is all I have ever fed my kitties.


----------



## mississippimorning (Aug 12, 2007)

OK my pictures aren't coming up and for some reason I can't edit. I will try to fix the pictures in a bit.


----------



## Lucky's mom (Nov 4, 2005)

mississippimorning said:


> Here's a few pictures. What is the favored brand if not Iams. It is all I have ever fed my kitties.


Well food is such a passionate subject. If you do a search on dog food you'll see lots of opinons. Some stay with the "Holistic" brands like canidae, Innova, Natural Balance etc. And some go commercial like Beneful, Purina, Iams....though we can get some flack for it.

Its what works for your dog. 

HOpe you figure out whats up wtih your pics. Do you know why they aren't showing?


----------



## Taz Monkey (Feb 25, 2007)

6 cups is way too much food. My golden only gets 2.5 cups a day of Innova Evo, and she is at a good consistent wight of about 60lbs.


----------



## mississippimorning (Aug 12, 2007)

OK new problems here. I don't know what I was thinking!!! UGH! (Pls nobody slay me, I feel bad enough as it is!!) I totally forgot about transitioning her into a food change and now her tummy is giving her trouble. The ppl that were fostering (not real foster parents, but the mutual friend between her original owner and us) were feeding her Old Roy (BLEH!) We picked up some Iams and just fed it to her. Of course her tummy (and therefore bowels) are not happy right now. Is there anything I can do to help her through this or do I just have to wait this out? Should I be mixing the Old Roy and Iams right now? We've only had her since Saturday and the diarreah didn't start until Monday night. I will be calling my vet first thing in the morning to go ahead and get her wormed, heartworm tested and on Heartgard and flea prevention. They are closed on Wednesday or I would've taken her in today.


----------



## HovawartMom (Aug 10, 2006)

Put her on a blend diet of white rice and boiled chicken,for 2 days and use some pumking puree,to help with runny stool.
As for the amount of cups,i wouldn't feed her,more than 3 cups a day.
My golden is fed 2 to 3 cups a day,depending on exercise and weighs about 63pds.I alternate in bet.Innova Evo and Canidae.
by the way,hello and welcome!.


----------



## lovestofly (Feb 25, 2007)

I give Putz 3 cups a day over two meals and sometimes he doesn't even eat all of it. I feed him Chicken Soup for the Dog Lovers Soul, he does well on it. It's not liked by some but it works for him so that's good enough for me. He's a big boy - 16 months old and 81 pounds but he isn't fat and he holds his weight well. Oh of course he gets "cookies" and some people food mixed in there at dinner time! LOL!


----------



## mississippimorning (Aug 12, 2007)

Oh forgot to add that I weighed her on my scales (holding her.) She registererd about 46.5 pounds. I will have her weighed at the vet tomorrow to know for sure. 

Umm g&h ... white rice or brown?


----------



## AquaClaraCanines (Mar 5, 2006)

My Golden is eight months and ideal weight at 48 pounds... so she could just be small  You did a good thing taking her in... and switching her from Ol Roy!


----------



## HovawartMom (Aug 10, 2006)

white rice will do fine!.My golden was 50 pds,at a yr old.58 pds,at 2 and stabilized at 63,by 3 yrs old.
I wouldn't worry about her weight.they are better thin than fat and it will help with HD.


----------



## Maggies mom (Jan 6, 2006)

My Foster Cruiser is going to be 5 months old and hes 46.5 pounds ...My Abbie at one year is 63 pounds.......Maggie and Houdini who are both 2 are 64 pounds and they eat 2-3 cups per day...


----------



## mississippimorning (Aug 12, 2007)

Called the vet and he said to give about 2 cups per meal twice a day. She is still not happy with the Iams. Gonna try out something else as soon as I can decide what else to try. 

I got her page up with some more head shots. (I love closeups!) There is one picture I put up for you guys that shows her body. I am about two feet from her here.) Does she look okay?

The Chandler Family Web Home - Bella the Golden Retriever


----------



## kalkid (Feb 22, 2007)

From the one picture of her body I think she looks fine. People often comment that my Daisy is skinny but I also think people are getting used to seeing so many overweight retrievers it may have skewed their judgement. If she's active, which judging by the ball and the little tike I bet is true, at that age I would expect her to be on the thin side. She certainly looks happy by the face shots.

I think just cold switching foods from one brand to another regardless of brand is likely to upset any dog with any sort of sensitive stomach at all. That's kind of why most of us stick to one or two brands that they like and work for their dog and leave it be. There's a ton of discussion on food and websites that offer analysis within the posts on this site.


----------



## paulbridges02 (Jul 2, 2007)

Yeah she looks pretty good to me in the pictures, but Im no expert.


----------

